# Riverside Riot Rabbits



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)

Seeing as how I'm filling up my blogs with postsso often, I started my newest one. It's fitting because I just movedback in with my parents which happens to be right on a creek, or abunny sized river, LOL.

Anyways, they are LOVING the move. The bakyard is not fully done 1/3 oftheir run is on grass and the other 2/3 is all compacted dirt. TheyLOVE it. They can dig in the dirt and roll. Mocha would not even go onthe grass today for some reason. He'll walk along it but would not goon it. :?












If you can't beat 'em... join 'em!










He loves his mommy. :bunnyheartHe fell asleep while I was petting him.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

My 'white' rabbit is dirtier than yours! 






They look so cute your bunnies! Mine always love rolling inthe dirt. I think they must think they are pigs orsomething. They certainly are in the mornings at breakfast!

I wouldnt worry about your garden having not much grass. Ourgarden is covered in rabbit holes and has not much grass either, butthe bunnie dont complain. Infact they make it that way!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)

Spice is the cleanest rabbit I have ever met! Henevergets filthy although he does get dirty spots. Mocha onthe other hand... well lets just say I'm glad that he's brown. 

And I'm not worried about little grass. I'm actually glad because thebunnies love the dirt and I knew that. Now they can dig and make a messand I don't care, just as long as they don't tunnel out! That's why Ionly gave them some grass -- just enough to nibble on and lay on whenit gets hot.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 28, 2006)

Two awesome pics:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2006)

I loooove Spice! He looks so much like Fey around the face, even though he is twice her size!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2006)

Those are some of my favorite pictures as well. But I'm biased and love them all, LOL.

Naturestee, I love Spice as well. He's just that bunny that you can'thelp but fall in love with and his personality is even better than hislooks. 

I have a few more, and then I promise that's it for a few weeks!






Well Mocha's giving me the butt, Zoey is thinking _'Does she have a treat?!'
_


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2006)

And now a few of Spicers from this morning. 











I told you, cleanest bunny in the world! He's been digging in the mud all morning and he's sitll got white feet!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh my goodness, all your bunnies are SO cute. Ihave this urge to pick Zoey up and hug her like there's no tomorroweverytime I see her pics, LOL.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooohh More pics! I didnt see this yet!

JordiWes beat me to it, but I just adore this one:






That looks like it should be on a calendar or something. I just love the sleeping bunny pics!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 29, 2006)

Awww... I think you already know how much I loveSpice. Mocha and Zoey are adorable, too... although it appears thatMocha is STILL moulting!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 29, 2006)

All of them are still moulting and I brush themdaily! The thing is, they shed out about 2" at a time and then the restjust stays put which is why Mocha still has a butt ruffle. It annoys meso much! Spice has the same thing but it's a much smaller line on thebum and at least he is starting to shed it out. Oh well, I just guessit's the weather because Mocha and Zoey are on a different diet thanSpice so it isn't to do with feed. By the time they finish moulting,it's going to be time to start again for their winter coats!


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, my boys are shedding a lot this year too!! Its hard to keep up with, isnt it 

Love the butt ruffle though


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 31, 2006)

*:laugh: So does Keoki!! And it drives me nuts as well!!


MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Mocha still has a butt ruffle. It annoys me so much!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its hard to keep up with, isnt it


Not really, it just wont keep up with me! It's become one of my dailyregimines to pluck the stray hairs from their butts, much to theirdespise. I must admit -- I'm a plucker, LOL. And I wonderwhy Zoey takes off the second I go near her butt.

bbgrl, it bothers me beyond belief! I cannot stand it because it makesMocha look so scruffy! It makes Spice look scruffy as well but sincethere is such a difference in Mocha's coat color, it makes it worse.Sometimes I just want to shave him so it all grows in at once,LOL.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> ...Sometimes I just want to shave him so it all grows in atonce, LOL.:foreheadsmack:


Go ahead Laura, please do. You can'tbegin to imagine how truly happy that would make me!:bunnydance:

Ras


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Go ahead Laura, please do. Youcan't begin to imagine how truly happy that would make me!:bunnydance:


:laugh:Unlike you, I know my rabbit needs his dignity so I would notshave him.:brat:And even if I did, I sure would not postpictures like _some_ of us have... :angel:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2006)

If you were a _believer in dignity_,you never would have stripped Sebbie of his by maligning his characterwith that horrible Speedo Picture you created!!! :X

That's probably why he's become so toughand bossy lately. He thinks he has something toprove!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 9, 2006)

Well it's been a very long time since I put anyof the bunnies on a leash but I finally put Spice on one last weekendand he ws awesome! So I have some pictures of it and a few pictures ofMocha and Zoey with their new 'toy'.

*Spice:*


























*Zoey:*











*Mocha:*


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

I love the leash pictures. Looks like he took itfine, huh? Isn't it funny how the simplest things amuse bunnies? Imean, we buy them whole wicker baskets full of toys (and even the "toybox" is edible) yet they'd rather play with a paper bag. :foreheadsmack:







Regality at it's finest


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 9, 2006)

Ohhh to cute. Ok I have to write down my bunnynapping list.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2006)

MBB, you should get your babies the big gardenpaper bags. Wilbur &amp; Jackie love them. Weusually give them a new one every week as they totally destroy them.

I'll have to stock up before they are all sold out for the winter.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 10, 2006)

Well we made a new panel for my protable run sothat if I need to bring them in the in the garage in the winter, wejust let them stay in the run. Well let me tell you, that wasinteresting. Spice _hates_ other rabbits, he is just down rightmean about it! He bit Mocha's nose and Zoey's lucky her nose is soshort or Spice would have bit hers as well.

_"I'm not doing anything bad mom! Honest!"_ (Notice the double wire, and they still try to get at each other.)





:laugh:This picture cracks me up, he looks somad that it's priceless.















Hate triangle? Their all giving eachother the butt.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 10, 2006)

Spice going to chase Zoey away from the fence... She was too close for comfort.





Spice being a jealous boy and getting mad that I was on Mocha and Zoey's side.





Trying to bit Mocha...





Chasing Zoey away... again.





_"Look mom, I can be cute!"



_

_"What are you doing on _that_ side?"



_


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwww. Spice cracks me up. He's my personal faveout of your trio, although Zoey and Mocha are equally adorable. There'sjust something about Spice. Are you ever going to try to pair him withanother bun, or just let him be? He's quite bonded to you, from what Iremember...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 11, 2006)

I will not be bonding him to anybunny.I had thoughts earlier about bonding him to Mocha andZoey but I'm thinking that it's less and less likely they will ever behappy together so I doubt I'll do anything. He's not one for otherrabbits. I've had a few around him and he always acts the same -- hetries to attack them and a few times he's attacked me simply forsmelling like them. He's better with Zoey now, he doesn't attack me forsmelling like her but he does not like them still and does try to bitethem through the wire.

I mean, for a male, Mocha is very docile. He sticks his nose throughand tries to smell Spice but has yet to try to do more than that yetSpice acts like he's fighting for his life and attacks him.

And, well, As you can see in that first picture, Zoey tried to biteSpice's tail and he did _not _like that very much. He got superjealous of Mocha and Zoey when I was sitting with them, so much so thatwhen I went to sit with him, he started circling me and climbing intomy lap which is not a common thing for Spice. He normally comes overbut the climbing all over me is a jealousy thing.

So I think it's safe to say he's happier as a single boy and becausehe's single, I've made sure he is made priority for human time --whether with myself or my parents.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it's probably wise that you aren't goingto try bonding him to anybunny else. Our mini lop, Theodore, was thesame way around other rabbits... even the shelter, which preffered toadopt rabbits out in pairs, warned that he would most likely not be agood candidate for bonding and do best as a single man on his ad on thewebsite. He was a great bunny... always around his people. He got alonggreat with our cat, too. Just not with other bunnies! It's a good thingyou give Spice lots of attention  He deserves it.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 11, 2006)

This one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a question...Were Mocha and Spice friends at one point? 

I thought I remembered seeing some pics of them together....Are they related?


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 11, 2006)

I can answer that one!

They are half(?) brothers and they were bonded at one point.


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahhhh...thought so!

Thanks


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 14, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I can answer that one!
> 
> They are half(?) brothers and they were bonded at one point.


Oops, sorry I didn't see this, yes they are half brothers (same dad).And they were happily bonded at one point (prior to 10 months of age).

I was playing with my sisters new camera sohere are a fewpictures from today (sinceI wont get any if it snows likethey say it will).











This is Zoey's every attempt to avoid the camera. More than 3/4 of the pictures of her are like this.





Mocha investigating the camera.










And now Zoey trying to convince everyone that I never feed her. :disgust:





Watch out for those teeth! She nearly took off my finger trying to get the papaya out of my hand.




















So naturally Mo had to join in and convince everyone that he doesn't get fed either.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2006)

MBB, your Babies get cuter every time I see them. Great pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks! They are adorable but of course I'mbiased. Zoey is such a ham! I just recently switched cages since the'small' hutch was actually built to accomodate 2 for the winter. Wellit's worked miracles on Zoey. She's been in it for a week and she is aton friendlier. Had I known that's all it take, I would have done itages ago. Hopefully a winter in a more confined cage will help me bondwith her a lot more, I never even thought about the fact that she hadaccess to a huge cage being a factor in her anti-social behaviour.

(Sorry, Spice wouldn't coem out of his winter box so I didn't get any pictures of him today.)


----------



## Haley (Oct 14, 2006)

Great Pics!

Zoey is just too much. Im in love with her. Especially in this one:






She looks like she is about to take the treat into her hand


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 14, 2006)

I like that one too, as well as the ones thatshe looks like she's trying to squeeze her head through the wire to getat the treat, it was so funny and cute to watch.

(Sorry about the color and what not but it's a camera I'm not used to so I was playing with the settings.)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 15, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


>


:inlove:I just love this picture of Zoey, what a doll!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 21, 2006)

More anyone? I got Spice on camera this time! Ialso got a few pictures of Zoey helping herself to my treat pocket...although it wasn't as funny this time because she didn't put her entirehead and front paws in my pocket to get at the treats.





















And she loves her apply wood!




















_"So, where's my treat mom?!"_










And yes, Spice is chinning the grass in this picture.:disgust:










Do you think he's a little posessive? He chins everything.


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

Hes thinking: "Mom, this is what I think of you being gone all week for classes"






very cute pics!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

I love that bunny butt!

And Spice still reminds me a lot of Fey. She routinely chins the furniture, the cat toys, Mocha's poop...

Chinning poop is the one that gets me!:lol


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 25, 2006)

So I had the afternoon off from classes andalthough I should have been studying for mid-terms, I was takingHalloween pictures of the bunnies, lol. They shared the mutual feelingof resentment towards the camera and Zoey was afraid of the pumpkin atfirst.






_"What is that thing?!"_





_"Afraid of a pumpkin, me? NEVER!"_





Don't you see the striking resemblence?









And just for the heck of it... I took these.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 25, 2006)

If looks could kill...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 25, 2006)

_"Don't eat the pumpkin? Ok, after this bite..."_


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

Aww what great pics! I just decided I have to run out and buy pumpkins so I can get some of my boys as well. 

I love this one:






She looks like shes contemplating something very important!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2006)

This is the best. I love the caption. 

Beautiful Pictures, of all of them.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow! Thats looks like one HUGE pumpkin :shockits10 timesthe size of that house! )Are you planning on carving it?

I love the pictures by the way! Very halloween'y! I cantbelieve its next week :shock:Im not prepared for ityet! I need to get a bag of party mix sweeties ready for thetrick or treaters!

Anyway hope you have a wonderful halloween! And your buns ofcourse! They are full of cuteness in those pictures!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 25, 2006)

I love your babies Laura!!!! i feel like i justwanna reach through the pc screen and giving them a squeeze....kindalike this little gal..








Zoe has that face of a "little miss attitude" she is just so gorgeous!:inlove:






those pictures were lovely Laura



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Oct 25, 2006)

Ohh i am soo in love with Spice..

He reminds me of a baby seal in this picture:inlove:








cheryl


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohhhh! amazing pics! the buns all look gorgeous!!! i like the missy attitude ZOE!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2006)

I let the bunnies out to play today consideringit is warmer than it has been and boy did they enjoy it. They were allbinkying like crazy (expecially Zoey).

I put Spice out first and thenI cleaned his cage. I must havegotten a little bit of something from Spice's cage on me because I wentto give the other 2a treat and not only did Zoey growl at me,she actually attacked me when I went to pet Moe.:shock:So Ichanged my coat and gloves and she was sweet as can be, even begging tobe pet!

So lets start with the Spice of my life:






His true colours, this is the only time of year that you can see thembecause the sun bleaches his stripes so much that some of them fadeaway quite a bit. (Like Zoey, he also has most of his markings ononeside of his body and only 2 stripes on the other side,which is very odd and coincidental!)










_"I do not approve of people walking behind _my_ house and ignoring me!"



_

Isn't he adorable?:inlove:





Talk about a disapproving rabbit...:?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2006)

Now for Lil Miss Attitude, AKA Zoey:
















She looks oh so cute and babyish in this photo.:inlove:















And a video:




Noe for my Moe-mon:


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

ooh look at all that pretty snow!

Spice looks so beautiful with his thick winter coat :inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2006)

I love the snow too, just as long as I'm not on the roads!

And boy does Spice ever have a thick coat, you guys would be surprisedI'm sure. Compared to Mo and Zo, it seems so thick! (It's probably areally good thing that Mocha's name can't be abbeviated by 'Bo' becausethen it would be Bo and Zo, LOL.


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2006)

oo.just saw the ones of Mocha and Zoey. So cute.

And I love the video, those are two very very happy bunnies :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2006)

MBB, what beautiful pictures. Your Bunnies are really adorable.

I can't believe how much snow you have. It's been raining here most of the day. Very Bleak outside.

Susan/Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 12, 2006)

Awww I want snow!ullhair:I'm sojealous!The buns look like they are having a great time init, I love that video!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I know my bunnies are adorable but I am biased, LOL.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Two awesome pics:






HOW do you get these shots, MBB??? They're all so beautiful.

Zoey is such a funny girl with how stuck-up she is. Shecertainly IS the Queen of Everybun, isn't she? I wouldn'tmess with her if my life depended on it. I wouldn't want tohave her give me "The Look". She's too perfect.Keep capturing your beautiful babies for us. They'reincredibly beautiful and your photography gift comes across so stronglywhen you post pictures of them.

Kisses and love to each of them, and keep a little for yourself too.

Love all of us in Tucker Town.

-Carolyn, Fauna, Cali, and Tucks


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

This is one of my favorite blogs though I haven't posted to it until now. I love the attitudes in the pics. So very cute 

Blyre


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 19, 2006)

How did I miss these last pics?! They're beautiful, as usual. You really get some great shots. 

Spice's markings really stand out against the snow. He'sjust beautiful.

And Zoey and Mocha are so sweet together. It just melts my heart. 

Loved the video!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 19, 2006)

I got the funniest video of Mo and Zoeyyesterday! Mocha goes running/binkying over to Zoey and runs into her,it looks like he hit her so hard that he sent her flying but in realityjust as he hit her, she took off binkying herself. I'll post it after Igo outside and clean hutches.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi MBB!

No new Xmas pictures this year???

Fauna was my card this year. I'm getting a TON of compliments on her beauty. 



Kisses to the trio!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2006)

Carolyn, due to exams I hadn't had a chance toget pictures and we just put our tree up on Sunday so i plan to getsome in the next few days! I just set the run up outside again sincethe cold spell is over and I made it extra big (16' by 8') so I willget lots of pictures of the bunnies today!

My neighbors must officially think I'm nuts, I mean, how many people doyou know that shovel their grass?! The snow is so deep that I had toshovel to set up the run, I stepped in a spot of soft powder snowandI sank past my knee! :shock:Iwouldlose Zoey in that!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 19, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> The snow is so deep that I had to shovel to set upthe run, I stepped in a spot andI sank past my knee!


Our neighbour had tothrow snow over the fence intoour yard, so I hadn't had achance to let Pebblesout in the areawhereshe runs. BesidesPebbles haven't been feelingwell.

Can't wait to see Zoey getting lost in the snow.

Rainbows


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok, you have two really adorable buns!The pics are incredible. Spice is so cool looking, how manypounds is he? He looks big, I love a big bun.

How's this for dissapproving? Hee Hee Great pic!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, finally some new pictures!

First... the happily married couple...
















This is the one part of the run I didn't either shovel or compact thesnow, keep in mind that under her feet there is another 6" at least ofcompacted snow, LOL.















_"Look out below!"_





Mid-binky (she's such a happy girl)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 23, 2006)

And now SPICERS!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2006)

You have the most beautiful "Bunnies"

Great pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2006)

They look so happy out there.
Spice blends so well inthe snow, that youmight not see himrivateeyes
Maybe you wouldn't misshim ..._bunnynapsSpice_ 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 24, 2006)

Hands off my Spicers!:X

This is the time of year you realise that your white rabbit isn't sowhite. I can spot that brownish/yellow tinge from a mileaway! Not to mention the dark brown stripes are a total give away.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2006)

I love this pic!
*
MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


>


----------



## JimD (Dec 24, 2006)

I LOVE pics of bunnies in the snow!!:bunnydance:


----------

